# HELP!!! CO2 regulator question



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

the around 1000 psi is actually 800 psi, when it drops below 500 psi then you're going to have to let out the rest of the gas to prevent end of tank dumps which happen with most SSR. 
Your lower pressure gauge is probably stuck or you blew it by incorrectly opening the co2 pathway. you can buy a replacement. ideally you're looking for 20-30 psi as the working pressure.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

what kind of diffuser do you have? are you sure the needle is not rotated a full 360deg?


----------



## riverbrewer (Nov 1, 2010)

Is there any way to "unstuck" the lower pressure guage or determine if it is stuck or worse, damaged beyond repair?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

First, did you follow the instructions that came with the rig?

Second, assuming you did, if you unscrew (counter-clockwise) the working pressure knob until you feel no resistance, you should have no bubbles and it should show zero working pressure (but still 800-1000psi on cylinder pressure). Is that the case?

Then, when you start turning it it to the right (clockwise) and feel resistance, the working pressure gauge should start to increase. The needle valve should be mostly open at this point, and bubbles will start shooting out. Does that happen?


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

answer our questions and we can help you.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

sounds like the mistake I made the first time I had the regulator.
all two gauges were "shot" dead and locked, and the worst was the diaphragm punched.

OP only has one broken gauge if he made the same mistake.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

How did you start it up?


----------



## riverbrewer (Nov 1, 2010)

My diffuser is a DIY inline CO2 reactor (Rex style) that I have hooked up to my Eheim 2217. My first thought was that the needle was pinned @ 360 degrees but I am pretty sure I damaged it during initial setup. I purchased the regulator used off of Ebay and it did not come with setup instructions, so I followed setup instructions according to a generic video I came across on youtube. 

I am almost 100% positive that I have made a correct self diagnosis and that the guage is broken because of a mistake on my part during the initial setup steps. 

I made the mistake of not opening the working pressure knob before opening the valve to the CO2 tank itself, and after hearing an extremely loud hissing noise I quickly opened the working pressure knob to stop the CO2 from leaking. This fixed the problem, but it seems as though my mistake of opening the valve on the CO2 tank before opening the working pressure knob damaged the guage. I am an idiot!


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

no worry, get a replacement gauge.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah, it sounds like you blew the working pressure gauge. Not a big deal, but you'll probably need a vise because they're glued in.

Just to be clear, and only because you said you just started using CO2, "opening" and "closing" regarding the working pressure knob is opposite the directions we normally think of ...meaning that to stop any airflow when the tank is open, you unscrew (*counter*clockwise) the working pressure knob, not screw it.

What it sounds like was that the regulator was wide open (turned all the way right) when you opened up the tank, and that will definitely blow the gauge. It should be closed (turned all the way left) when you open up the tank.

This may have been what you were saying, but I wanted to make sure we're all on the same page. In the meantime, you should still be able to use the tank. Try a bubble count and see what color your drop checker gets, and then tweak.


----------



## riverbrewer (Nov 1, 2010)

That's definitely what I did. Thanks to all for helping me working out my issue. I love this place!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't beat yourself up over it. Your story is very typical and many newbies do this. It's also the reason many think the Milwaukee is unreliable. So many who use it are either newbies to co2 like yourself or purchased them used and they were already busted. Good news is as Kev stated the reg should still work fine. Not to say it's the best reg out there, but for aquarium application it usually works just fine.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

regardless a new gauge is only $12 or so, so not a big deal.


----------



## akd200 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ssr?


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

akd200 said:


> Ssr?


Single Stage Regulator.


----------



## akd200 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanx r.s. acronyms are a bugger for us noobs, I looked at the acronym glossary, I searched google, yet I could not find the key word on your sentence.


----------



## ChuckM (Jan 11, 2018)

Welp, since someone else already resurrected this old thread, I don't mind doing it again because it exactly describes me right now. First time CO2 attempt with a used Milwaukee MA957 and my symptom matches theirs for a blown diaphram.

I'm a man armed with tools ready to do battle, but I don't want to reinvent the wheel.
Anyone repaired one of these?


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

if the diaphragm is punched, better get a co2 regulator, you can still use the post body kit from the Milwaukee.
if the problem only limit to the gauge, get a replacement gauge.

really old thread, glad to see a lot of names though, most are inactive now.
it all started from repair, then build, and many


----------

